# Advice



## Jared185 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi all,
So after getting into photography my collection of cameras has begun to grow now I own digital and film slr. But one of my favorite cameras I own that I would love to restore and clean up is the camera I bought today for 10 dollars. 

It's a polaroid 230 the camera is pretty cool I and I would love to get it up and running again but was wondering if Anybody has seen any video or instructions or advice on restoration techniques. The camera is not in really bad shape but the plastic on the camera is dirty and needs a real bath. 

Any input on how to clean and get the camera back to like new condition. Thanks for any replies


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 6, 2016)

That was made in 1967. First try warm water and mild detergent on a soft cloth. Chances are there is a lot of makeup and body oils on it.
You can use a toothbrush carefully to clean any textured areas or ridges with.


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2016)

I've converted the battery holders on quite a few of these pack-film Polaroids to use AAA batteries. It's easy to do if you are familiar with soldering.

You know, Fuji was the last manufacturer to make film for these cameras and they recently stopped making it.


----------

